# Wood Firmwares v1.62, Update



## Another World (Aug 12, 2013)

> In an age when Slot-1 Flash Kits are coming to an end, it is always nice to see an update for the card that brought so many into this hobby. Wood v1.62 is a small compatibility update, that features R4i specific RTS fixes. Let's update our YWG supported cards and get back to gaming!



*Important Distinction*
Now, there are so many fake Wood R4 versions which have nothing to do with me. Only Wood R4 for the original R4, R4i Gold (r4ids.cn), R4iDSN (r4idsn.com), and AK RPG are supported by me. I can only fix bugs for these specific releases. Do not post bug reports or ask for updates for clone cards running a fake version of Wood.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> Compatibility:
> 'smurfs 2, the (europe)' fixed.
> 'smurfs 2, the (usa)' fixed.
> 
> ...


 Wood R4 v1.62 Download
 Wood R4iDSN v1.62 Download
 Wood RPG v1.62 Download
 Wood R4 as .NDS
 Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread
 Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 12, 2013)

I WAS WAITING FOR THIS DAY TO COME, FINALLY.... THEY PATCHED SMURFS 2! ;O;


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice gonna try this out


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the update as always!


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks, YWG and Another World!  Very nice to see compatibility updates to the very end of the DS roms scene.


----------



## vanhyde (Aug 16, 2013)

any plans update for Real time guide ?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 26, 2013)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.61
> *Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.62*
> 
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.59
> ...


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241


_


----------



## Dorako (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey, could someone please tell me if does it works on 3ds?


----------



## Ulieq (Feb 26, 2014)

I get some flashing in Doctor Who EU with 1.62 on r4i gold with dsi at 1.45.  Is this normal?


----------



## BadAnimal (May 5, 2014)

Old newbie here... Will the Wood R4 v1.62 firmware work on my old M3 DS Simply?

If not, what do you suggest for the newest firmware for that card?

Thank you!!

Went ahead and took the leap, seems to work great!!

However, seems my old .sav files don't work on the new firmware, do I need to rename them? or is there a converter? or am I out of luck?

Again, thank you!!

Found the answer to my save file issue too! For others that might be looking, the file needs to be renamed from xxxxxxx.SAV to xxxxxxx.nds.sav .

Thank you again, sorry for the multiple edits.


----------



## VMM (May 5, 2014)

BadAnimal said:


> Found the answer to my save file issue too! For others that might be looking, the file needs to be renamed from xxxxxxx.SAV to xxxxxxx.nds.sav .


 

Wood is also able to read .sav files, ther is an option to change the type of the save file,
but since your files were in .SAV with caps lock I don't know if it would work.


----------



## DanTheMan827 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ancient thread I know...

But is there any chance of adding the ability to auto-boot a .nds file specified in the .ini file?

This would allow the creation of 3DS homebrew that could modify the said .ini file and boot the flashcard directly to the selected game.

Also, any chance of releasing the source code?


----------

